# Choosing between 2 enlargers/ safety of chemicals



## Steve94 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm looking at two different darkroom set-up's.

One has a Berkely Omega head and probably a D5(older) chasis, couple of high end Gra Labs timers, 5 enlarging lenses (don't know the make) and possibly two spare Durst condensor heads, and lots of other small stuff.  Much older stuff though.

The other is the 23CII-XL enlarger and a Saunders easel, and some small stuff.  Definitely newer enlarger and possibly less problems.

If both are a couple of hundred, which sound like a better deal?  I'm not sure how much the technology has improved between the two enlargers.

Also, does anybody know what kind of damage can be done to an aerobic septic system with all the developing chemicals?  I can't think it would be good.


----------

